# 408 request timeout (408 runtime error)



## abcba (26. September 2004)

hallo
ich hab ein sehr großes problem mit meinem internet!
vor kurzem hab ich windows xp prof. neu installiert und alle programme die ich zur zeit brauche neu intalliert doch jetzt funktioniert mein internet nicht mehr richtig. es lädt die seiten sehr sehr langsam (trotz dsl 2000) und nach einiger zeit kommt der 408 REQUEST TIMEOUT oder 408 RUNTIME ERROR 
bitte helft mir ich halt es nicht mehr lange ohne Internet aus ;-)


----------



## eumel3012 (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit gestern offensichtlich dasselbe Problem wie abcba - error 408, Netzwerk technisch o.k., ftp geht, aber Internet nicht. Die Fehlermeldung halte ich für Fake, da IE den Fehler sofort und nicht nach üblicher Wartezeit meldet.

Hat jemand eine Lösung? 
Habe die Befürchtung einen Trojaner eingefangen zu haben, kann aber keine Signaturenupdates zum Check runterladen.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------

